# new cement doesn't match old cement



## Mort

Wait 20 years. 

You can power wash the old stuff, but it's never going to match all the way.


----------



## AndyGump

Demo the old and pour new.


Andy.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Paint it with Restore...... not kidding


----------



## gregzoll

Follow Mtn. You could always call a local Concrete staining company and see if they can stain both sections to try and get them to maybe match.


----------



## stadry

that's us'uns :laughing: we're a local staining company :thumbsup: what you'll get is 2 different acid-stain'd slabs of conc,,, of COURSE new conc won't match old,,, heck, you can't even get 2 successive loads of conc to match color when 1 follows another thru the plant :no: it all has to do w/moisture - in the mtls piles @ the plant, cement in the silo, residual wtr in the truck's drum, time in the barrel, yada, yada, yada

no idea of restore but, to resolve this very same issue w/a cient, we overlaid her s/w w/polymer-modified conc,,, at least now it matches color :yes: & she no longer calls me :furious: however, we did learn that managing results/expectations is an important part of selling

just for s***s & giggles, IF you polished 1 shoe for 5yrs & didn't touch the matching shoe, would they look different ? :whistling2: looking ' horrible ' is opinion & in the eye of the beholder - in my professional opinion 

irc


----------



## bb33

Quikrete concrete resurfacer made my old driveway section much less distinct from the new. It's not holding up perfectly under vehicle traffic but on an area like a sidewalk with pedestrian traffic should last longer.


----------



## Canarywood1

" you can't even get 2 successive loads of conc to match color when 1 follows another thru the plant :no: it all has to do w/moisture - in the mtls piles @ the plant, cement in the silo, residual wtr in the truck's drum, time in the barrel, yada, yada, yada"



The ONLY reason the color of the concrete will change , is because of a cement supplier change, each cement producer uses different materials to manufacture cement, thus the different colors of the finished product.


----------



## jagans

akkaiser said:


> anyone have a tried solution as to how to make the new patch of cement sidewalk match the 20 year old sidewalk. It looks horrible???:wink:


Take it all out and pour new from the same mix. I bet the finish does not match either, as masons all seem to have their own way of finishing and edging concrete. I like to create curves and such in mine, but most people are hung up on squares. A curved and flared look is so much more attractive. Sorry, off topic. :whistling2:


----------



## stadry

woody, my comment was based on seeing differences w/o considering additives to mix design,,, its more noticeable when we conc artisans follow the placing/finishing crews to do acid-stains or other decorative enhancements

irc


----------



## Canarywood1

Mix designs are strictly for strength, and have nothing to do with appearance, as do any additives used and will not change the color.


----------



## Mycrofte

This is an old post but one I am looking for. In the past, I have used a wooden trowel to make a rough garage floor. It may also make a sidewalk match a little closer to the old.


----------

